# Yuasa LEV50 & LEV40s for small powerwall



## john61ct (Feb 25, 2017)

What specific chemistry?

What vehicle packs did they come from?


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

Howdy Paul,

Looks like a great find there in the UK as a source for Mitsubishi cells. (miev or the phev) They would likely work with you to measure or test the modules so you could have confidence in their condition. They indicate that they know and keep records of the age and mileage of the cars from which they were obtained, so that is good to help evaluate for your purposes.

kenny


----------



## bigpie (Dec 14, 2017)

Good find. Added to favourites for future.


----------



## boekel (Nov 10, 2010)

The older ones degrade quite a bit, be sure to test them and if you make 'blocks' of 1s xp cells match them so all blocks have about the same capacity to get the most out of them.

Don't charge above 4.1V, but using them at 4V max gets very little from them so lower than 4.1V is not very interesting.

the stock bms on the outlander / imiev can be used with Tom de Bree's 'SimpBMS'

https://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/search.php?searchid=4836847


----------



## SeanOrk (Jul 7, 2016)

paul(uk) said:


> Hi,
> I am building a small Powerwall and looking to use EV batteries - Yuasa LEV50 or LEV40. I have done a bit of research and these seem good for what i want. I found this website SLEVB.com who sell them. Has anyone used them? Are their product and prices any good?*


I would be very cautious about buying from that site, it is completely devoid of any contact/address information other than the rather retro "contact us" form - but they appear to have a functional cart system, so would be happy to take your money.

Their testing methodology leaves a lot to be desired in that they only capacity test a sample (yet state elsewhere that the remaining capacity will be at a minimum of 85%)

They appear to be associating themselves with the Fully Charged 2019 expo - I suspect they are simply visiting that event on Friday - they are not exhibiting.

Given the condition of the Fluke shown on the testing page I suspect this site is the work of an individual, or small traditional garage or vehicle breaker who have come across a scraped EV and wish to sell the battery.

But these are good cells, assuming the usable capacity and price suits your application.


----------



## bigpie (Dec 14, 2017)

The are also on eBay https://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/secondlife-evbatteries-com?_trksid=p2047675.l2559 looks like have have previously been https://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/jmeuk?_trksid=p2047675.l2559 doesn't look too untoward, but does seem to be missing address. I wouldn't let that put me off but I'd probably use eBay with PayPal instead of the website


----------



## Poliglide (Aug 30, 2021)

Howdy

ive got these batteries from my car and will begin a power wall. Did anyone use these and have success?



paul(uk) said:


> Hi,
> I am building a small Powerwall and looking to use EV batteries - Yuasa LEV50 or LEV40. I have done a bit of research and these seem good for what i want. I found this website SLEVB.com who sell them. Has anyone used them? Are their product and prices any good?*


----------

